# Help Removing Bottom Cover



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has removed what appears to be the one-piece cover on a 2010 Outback 270 BH. This is held by bolts but there are lines, axles and other stuff the cross it.

I have a small leak coming from somewhere behind the cover and I need to remove it to fix it.
The leak is somewhere between the point when the drain pipe from the kitchen sink exits the cover and I imagine the waste tank. This is not going to be pretty. Hopefully, it is not the black water tank.

Thanks,

Mike
P.S. The trailer is 6 months passed the 1 year warranty so I am assuming that Keystone won't cover this.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hopefully you do not have to remove the entire belly, just remove the side opposite the drain pipe, only remove enough to shine a flash light to see if you can isolate a drip. Then you may be able to just cut an access hole where you need to do the patch.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

X2 on what Andy said. The cover is held by the bolts you see, but there is also some kind of sealant or adhesive. If you undo a few bolts in the area you want to inspect, you can work the cover loose from the frame with a putty knife or wide screwdriver. I've lowered a couple spots on mine, to take a look, and buttoned it up when I was done. You'd never know I was in there.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Water can travel under there...so it's really difficult to tell where it's coming from just by seeing where it's coming out.

I usually have some water trapped in there that eventually makes it out when I've been driving w/ the Outback in the rain.

If you have access to a dump at home...dump all tanks... Fill the tank you feel most likely to be the culprit...and see if it's confirmed by water pouring out.

If it's not...go to the next closest, etc...

When you've confirmed 1) You actually have a leak, and 2) The location of the leaking tank... Then peel back the liner as needed to access and repair.

Use caution...I find that Keystone just lays wires all over inside there.

If you can...leave the leading edge sealed...as it will prevent the slipstream from ripping the wrapping off the bottom while driving down the highway, hopefully...


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

Mike2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has removed what appears to be the one-piece cover on a 2010 Outback 270 BH. This is held by bolts but there are lines, axles and other stuff the cross it.
> 
> ...


Mike...

I don't know if this is helpful or not, but we have a 2003 26RS, and water started leaking out of the underbelly. Upon investigating, the water looked clear, and we found the water line (from the city water connection to the pump sprung a leak). We could see it by looking at city water connection from the inside. We replaced the hose, and no more leak. I don't know if that's where your leak is coming from, but if so it's an easy fix.

Ralph Miller


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Since this only happens w/ city water, I am going to wait until it cools off a bit here in Phx to fix this.
Ralph, I already fixed a leak next to the water pump. What a chore that was!

This is my second leak in a 2010 Outback. We have been mostly dry camping so we have not noticed this problem. It appears as if Keystone did not do a good job testing for leaks before putting that cover on.

Mike


----------

